# the start of my rats and mice breeding setup



## coree2009 (Aug 6, 2009)

hey ppl i thought id post some pictures of my shed and the start of my breeding setup. over the past 2months iv been working hard on concreting and fully insulating and gyprocking my shed. i have 5 rat racks and 5 mice racks i put 3 female and 1 male to each rat tub and 5female and 1 male to each mice tub. it has been working really well so i thought id share some pics enjoy.


----------



## coree2009 (Aug 6, 2009)

sorry its so big


----------



## jacorin (Aug 6, 2009)

at least ur havin a go mate,well done,should look good when ur finished da shed  racks look great,build them up urself??


----------



## Hsut77 (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice. Shed looks alot better.


----------



## coree2009 (Aug 6, 2009)

yea im painting the shed once im finished breeding in there. nar i didnt build them my mate thats a bulider by trade knocked them up for me did


----------



## coree2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

the smell gets abit strong at times but in gettin a extractor fan installed very soon


----------



## coree2009 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 7, 2009)

looks good


----------



## coree2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks gecko mad


----------



## Bax155 (Aug 8, 2009)

Gee it looks a tad small, I'm using the Melbourne Bitter bottle as a measuring guide


----------



## coree2009 (Aug 8, 2009)

lol good one  i got that from my dad who got it from a bar that closed down years ago


----------



## cbloom (Aug 8, 2009)

Corree,

am interested in knowing what you are breeding for.... Do you have a large market for the rodents or keeping heaps of snakes? I had three mice which turned into 40 within about 3 months! I hate to think what your numbers are going to be in 6 months.

Regards,
Cameron


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 8, 2009)

Are you putting the food in the tubs ??


----------



## coree2009 (Aug 8, 2009)

hey Cameron yes i have a alot of ppl in the town i live in and they all have certin sizes they want. i also keep a few snakes my self and supply pinkys for geckos and small dragons and are stock pileing for my own needs. as i dont have a job its a good way to turn over a quick buck.


----------



## coree2009 (Aug 8, 2009)

hey dickyknee yes i am just puttin the food straight in the the tubs for now im in the process of desgining a food tray to attach to the tub


----------



## dodgie (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks good i use the same tubs for my snakes.That room would make a good snake room.


----------



## coree2009 (Aug 8, 2009)

yea i agree once iv stoped usen that as a rat room or wen i build another shed iwill use it as a herp room


----------



## levis04 (Aug 9, 2009)

Well Done, hope it all works out for ya!


----------



## coree2009 (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks mate


----------



## Fryzey (Aug 9, 2009)

i like ur set up dude, sick racks. Yeah, fans a must!!! i work at a pet shop wit around 50 or so mice, an those lil bugger's stink the whole joint out !! so i dread to think what your copin' lol


----------



## coree2009 (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks dude yea the smell gets a bit much at times lol


----------



## coree2009 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## coree2009 (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## coree2009 (Sep 2, 2009)

)


----------



## Exodus (Aug 26, 2011)

just curious... do the rats not chew through the plastic tubs? i would imagine they would chomp straight through the tubs...


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 26, 2011)

Exodus said:


> just curious... do the rats not chew through the plastic tubs? i would imagine they would chomp straight through the tubs...


nope if there are no tight corners of the tub then the rats cant line them selfs up to chew any part of the tub .


----------

